# Best thing I have purchased all year



## TCSmith (Apr 16, 2021)

So there I was watching CEE on you tube and I see him using a magnetic wand to clean chips up from a machine.... Mind blown, such a great idea.
I started looking for magnets to build one. Found that to be a pain in the you know what.
Then I stumbled upon trick-tools.com and for 25 bucks you can get this wonder tool.
Just tried it out on my dirty lathe and it makes cleaning up ferrous chips effortless.
Draw the magnet back and the chips fall off.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 16, 2021)

I got a similar home built tool from the Pass Around Box earlier this year


----------



## mchasal (Apr 16, 2021)

What a coincidence, I just got the exact same thing from McMaster. I had seen it before as well as some plans to make one, but for the $27 it was just worth it to tack onto an order rather than put off making one for 3 years and then finally buying it.


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 16, 2021)

mchasal said:


> What a coincidence, I just got the exact same thing from McMaster. I had seen it before as well as some plans to make one, but for the $27 it was just worth it to tack onto an order rather than put off making one for 3 years and then finally buying it.


Basically the same thing here.  As soon as the magnets to fit the material I have here to build it appeared impossible to find my attitude about purchasing it changed!


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 16, 2021)

On April 1st I bought one that works great with aluminum chips.


----------



## kb58 (Apr 16, 2021)

You guys are getting to be an expensive date... ordered!


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 16, 2021)

.LMS. said:


> On April 1st I bought one that works great with aluminum chips.




I was thinking the same thing, since most of my work is in aluminum. It's too bad they are only available once a year.


----------



## mchasal (Apr 16, 2021)

.LMS. said:


> On April 1st I bought one that works great with aluminum chips.


I almost bought that one but got the aluminum ferroizer instead. I find it easier to ferroize my aluminum stock before I mill it and then normal magnet pickups work on the chips. After I'm done I run the completed piece backwards through the ferroizer if being non-magnetic is important. Just another option!


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 16, 2021)

The aluminum magnets are not that hard to find, It is the brass magnets are a bit more difficult to source. Face it, there is a lot more aluminum used than brass, next on my list will be the Titanium magnets.....


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 16, 2021)

you can also get them on february 31!


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 16, 2021)

Mine was on the ship stuck in the suez and they used it to repel it away from shore.   Have to order another one now....


----------



## Aukai (Apr 16, 2021)

I have the wand, and I saw this one from Home Depot for 10 bucks, I use a paint stir stick to scrape it clean over the bucket.








						Anvil Telescopic Magnetic Pick Up Tool 95212 - The Home Depot
					

The Telescopic Magnetic Pick-Up Tool features a magnetic head that's ideal for quickly and easily picking up various metal parts. The aluminum handle extends from 27 in. to 43 in. to offer great user reach. Made of strong lightweight aluminum for use indoor or outdoor.



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> you can also get them on february 31!


Only if it's a Thursday


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 19, 2021)

Pro Tip:  Stick the thing in a plastic grocery or sandwich bag before you use it.  Pull it out of the bag over the trash can to clean it off.  Your hands never touch the chips.

I have the round magnet on a stick pick up.  I use the little bags from the large oatmeal cookies that Little Debbie makes.

"Sorry, honey.  I had to buy another box of Little Debbie so that I could clean my mill."


----------



## Aukai (Apr 19, 2021)

If the news paper comes in plastic sleeves, you don't need to eat so many cookies


----------



## Papa Charlie (Apr 19, 2021)

I have one of the aluminum chip tools on order. The add says it will be available NEXT April 1st. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 19, 2021)

Link....


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 19, 2021)

Aukai said:


> If the news paper comes in plastic sleeves, you don't need to eat so many cookies



Well, I don't take the propaganda papers, so I guess I'm stuck having to eat those tasty treats.  Poor, poor, pitiful me.


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 23, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Link....


https://www.trick-tools.com/Evolution_15_inch_Magnetic_Chip_Brush_Cyclone_2204 
Or
https://www.mcmaster.com/3124N11/


----------



## Aukai (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry I was looking for the link to this wand. I do have one of those, I need this one  

I have one of the aluminum chip tools on order. The add says it will be available NEXT April 1st. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2021)

TCSmith said:


> So there I was watching CEE on you tube and I see him using a magnetic wand to clean chips up from a machine.... Mind blown, such a great idea.
> I started looking for magnets to build one. Found that to be a pain in the you know what.
> Then I stumbled upon trick-tools.com and for 25 bucks you can get this wonder tool.
> Just tried it out on my dirty lathe and it makes cleaning up ferrous chips effortless.
> ...


----------



## lis2323 (Apr 26, 2021)

They work great. I’ve been using one for years. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan40g (Apr 30, 2021)

TCSmith said:


> So there I was watching CEE on you tube and I see him using a magnetic wand to clean chips up from a machine.... Mind blown, such a great idea.
> I started looking for magnets to build one. Found that to be a pain in the you know what.
> Then I stumbled upon trick-tools.com and for 25 bucks you can get this wonder tool.
> Just tried it out on my dirty lathe and it makes cleaning up ferrous chips effortless.
> ...


Yep got one myself very handy tool.


----------



## hman (Apr 30, 2021)

I've built several "mini" copies of such a tool ... especially handy for T-slot grooves on a milling machine table. See post #17 at








						Magnetic Swarf Wand Plans ?
					

Bob's  Swarf Magnet   Here is what I ended up with. Super Magnets and 1" copper pipe and a copper end cap from Home Depot along with some nylon rod ,  a disk of UHMW, a pc of 1/4" rod (1018 steel) and a knob for the 1/4" rod. It turned out great. I just posted in detail how I made it but...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




PS - copper plated welding rod, though not as cheap as wire coat hangers, is easier to solder to.


----------



## savarin (Apr 30, 2021)

I can vouch for Johns version, that awesome gentleman sent one all the way to Oz for me.


----------



## hman (May 1, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## savarin (May 1, 2021)

Heres a larger version I built for the floor








						Potd - Project Of The Day- What Did You Do In Your Shop Today?
					

That's just plain gorgeous. The horizontal row of machine screws is reminiscent of planes from the 40's and 50's, like those built by Howard Hughes. Plainly no ordinary plane. Upon close inspection it is plain to see this is a work of the heart. Plainly speaking, I dig it. Nicely done Ripthorn. Mike




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



What I forgot to mention was when you pull the end cap with the bar out of the tube keep your finger and thumb around the tube as a stopper so the swarf doesnt just slide onto the magnets but falls into the bucket.


----------



## BGHansen (May 1, 2021)

savarin said:


> I can vouch for Johns version, that awesome gentleman sent one all the way to Oz for me.


Me too!  Though mine was in the states.  I use it all of the time (well, when I cut steel).

Bruce


----------



## hman (May 2, 2021)

Ya ... I keep trying to order up some aluinum magnets and always get the same song-and-dance about their being on back-order.  Apparently @.LMS. had some better luck ...


.LMS. said:


> On April 1st I bought one that works great with aluminum chips.


----------



## BGHansen (May 2, 2021)

hman said:


> Ya ... I keep trying to order up some aluinum magnets and always get the same song-and-dance about their being on back-order.  Apparently @.LMS. had some better luck ...


Must be an April fool's day special


----------



## nnam (May 9, 2021)

I don't know if this the best of the year, but it must be very close. Once I have it, I have to order more (for my kids). Great for working at night.



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V26RPFV


----------

